# Where are you all ???



## instar (May 14, 2005)

Hey, we need more frog and turtle related threads/post ! 

....Gotta keep this forum alive!


----------



## Bouncer (May 14, 2005)

ooooo I'll get the cam out and take some piccies of my turtles, any excuse, lol.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 14, 2005)

I love froggies


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2005)

*Where are you all???*

Good stuff instar,i just got the one long neck tortarse ands hes outside and slowed way down ive had it since hatchling and its ben outside all its life its getting big now.


----------



## indicus (May 14, 2005)

*RE: Where are you all???*

Heres a Litoria genimaculata....beautiful rainforest species, commonly found in North Queensland rainforests, and frequent visitors in and around the house.......


----------



## diamond_python (May 14, 2005)

*RE: Where are you all???*

Ok, I have a turtle question for all you turtle keepers. How easy/hard are they to breed. You see how they lay there eggs on documentaries. I wanna know if it is the same in captivity or do you do something different to incubate the eggs?


----------



## instar (May 15, 2005)

*RE: Where are you all???*

Thats a stunning Frog Indicus, your lucky to see them!  

Diamond, the best person toask about that would be Craig .L. aka Expansa 1 , The man is turtle guru !! In general though, they must be mature, around 5 years in captivity, atleast 18-20cm carapace length, like snakes and other herps, size is important. AS other herps, most folk incubate artificially, inc times varie somewhat with species. It is ofcourse possible to allow natural incubation
in the right settings. A good area of land with sandy/loamy (diggable) soil should be provided.
Eggs laid in the water, through lack of land space will be no good after a certain time (lack of oxygen) ASk craig how long. Some folk use a bathtub with a divide siliconed and half or 1/3 land for laying.
As with any herp, its important that they are in good condition prior to introduction or season. Cooling is a facting, but again, Craig is the man you want to ask! He has a great turtle sheet, that includes notes on breeding on this site, go the left at the top of the page, click, 'feature articles' ~ 'caresheets' ~ 'other'. cheers


----------



## diamond_python (May 15, 2005)

*RE: Where are you all???*

Thanks Inny. Much appreciated. I will get onto Craig shortly.


----------



## Menagerie (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Where are you all???*

wow indicus, are they a tree dwelling frog?


----------



## RevDaniel (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Where are you all???*

Hi guys. Remember I needed help getting my turtles to feed on the morning pellets a while back. They are eating everything I through in for them, even a little more. They are growing and are quiet little characters. My wife and I had two big tropical fish tank full of tropical fish. I convinced her and we sold everything exept for some little algae eaters that i there in to keep the turtle tank clean of algea


----------



## instar (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Where are you all???*

Glad to here they're eating well Rev, love to see a pic or two turts and setup!


----------



## peterescue (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Where are you all???*

Ok, heres some rscue ELNs, Number 7 is known as Dog Biscuit these days instaed of just being one.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v402/bluetongue/turtles/


----------



## womas4me (May 18, 2005)

Heres my turtle tub. In it are flat-shelled turts ( C.steindachneri ). I dont hear much about these turts anywhere, and there is little available written keeping knowledge that i can find relating specifically to this species. Must be an uncommonly kept species.


----------



## Magpie (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Where are you all???*

I thought this forum was only for ex-members of the ex-C.R.A.G.?


----------



## peterescue (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Where are you all???*

C.steindachneri are only found in WA(explains itself) and because the tutrle fancying community was never very large they dont appear in many collections. I'm sure Expansa would have some. I'd be surprised and maybe disapponted if he didn't. 
Ay $500 plus export they weren't top of my spending list when they became available.


----------



## womas4me (May 18, 2005)

*RE: Where are you all???*

I got the impression off expansa 1 he didn't have any, i could be wrong.

I've never seen them advertised yet ( but i havn't looked too hard ), who is / was offering them peter?


----------



## spooky (May 18, 2005)

*froggies*

Here are some of my froggies and turts!!!! Inny, these will be rels of yours!!


----------



## instar (May 18, 2005)

*RE: froggies*

AW Cute! long lost green cousins! :lol:


----------

